# Enyawreklaw and The Flavour Mill



## DizZa (18/2/17)

Fellow Ecigssa forumites,

As you guys know we were the first to offer the Buy by Recipe option, for those who don't know what it is here is a brief explanation:

Loads of DIY'ers buy concentrates to mix certain well known tried and tested recipes, this led to The Flavour Mill wanting to make things easier for our customers and thus listing recipes that we stock the concentrates for in such a way that said recipe ingredients could be added to the cart on the same page the recipe is displayed on.




Now those who follow us will know that it took us a while before we loaded Enyawreklaw(Wayne Walker) recipes to the site.

Reason being is that we worked through Joel(Mr Hardwicks) @method1 to on behalf of us talk to Wayne about this. The response was good and after a few weeks we were given the go ahead. 

It wasn't long before a few other companies jumped on our idea and did exactly the same, whether they were given permission or even asked is to be seen. But from our side we are quite sure that we comply with everything we were asked to comply with.

We will be discussing this further with Joel and will again try contacting Wayne himself.

We are very big supporters of his recipes, mix them up a Liter at a time..

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12


----------



## method1 (18/2/17)

@DizZa contacted us before adding the feature & we fully support and appreciate The Flavour Mill!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

This is great to know that the right channels were followed.
Awesome stuff @DizZa and by the way you guys have awesome service at the Flavour Mill.
Much love and...
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (18/2/17)

I remember when this was made available by you guys @DizZa 
Big ups for following the correct protocols and getting permission before doing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Akash (18/2/17)

@DizZa you the man. Well handled. Can't wait to meet up at h2vape on saturday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

